# Hamm, my first trip (also my first post so Hi.)



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

Well not long got back from Hamm with you guys and must say, that although I am completely knackered, I thought I would say that I had a fantastic time, made so much better by the people on the bus. Which more than made up for the fact I didn't buy anything for my self.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, just unpacked and sorted lol.. back at work now.. bummer.
was a good trip, went very smoothly, bit achy from the bus though, neck ache etc lol


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I've just been looking at some photo's put up by GekkoGalaksen ~ I am soooo looking forward to March's Hamm : victory:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> I've just been looking at some photo's put up by GekkoGalaksen ~ I am soooo looking forward to March's Hamm : victory:


I wish I could have gone.

Do you have a link for the above?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

_i probably wont go again until september, and would like to have tables if i could._


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

lol, you went for bumnum after all. Was great meeting you and jo, sooooo tired but still worth the trip.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

glad you enjoyed thetrip, only just got back myself, had a few deliveries to do on the way back, Looking forward to March, allready started to go through lists to order, and the coaces are alraedy half solld


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

excession said:


> Do you have a link for the above?


here you go -> Gekko Galaksen pics


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> here you go -> Gekko Galaksen pics


Thank you!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Was a great trip went so well LOl we all had bumnum too  My friends just booked 4 of us to go in March  

p


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Molly75 said:


> Was a great trip went so well LOl we all had bumnum too  My friends just booked 4 of us to go in March
> 
> p


 just cant stay away can you ? lol


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> just cant stay away can you ? lol


I know how sad are we not like we've never been before LOL Steve even saved 4 seats we loves the Hamm trips so much  
oh but P 

Ps nice list of corns glad you got back ok


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Molly75 said:


> I know how sad are we not like we've never been before LOL Steve even saved 4 seats we loves the Hamm trips so much
> oh but P
> 
> Ps nice list of corns glad you got back ok


 thanks hun..


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

oakelm said:


> lol, you went for bumnum after all. Was great meeting you and jo, sooooo tired but still worth the trip.


well it had to be done, Jo also suggedted that I put cicada (suck harder) as part of my name, bit I couldn't.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Just want to say thanks to Tony, our designated driver... who was a bloody star!... wonder how long it will take for all those 'enerygy' drinks and tabs to wear off! :mf_dribble:

Thanks to all the organisers, I had an excellent time :2thumb:

... and to the guys on our bus... you are all nutters and bloody brilliant! :lol2:


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

Turtle Jo said:


> Just want to say thanks to Tony, our designated driver... who was a bloody star!... wonder how long it will take for all those 'enerygy' drinks and tabs to wear off! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Thanks to all the organisers, I had an excellent time :2thumb:
> 
> ... and to the guys on our bus... you are all nutters and bloody brilliant! :lol2:


lol well some of them were. 

Only joking, was a fab trip. 
must take more money with me next time or just leave Jo behind so I can buy something


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for the quavers :2thumb::no1:


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> thanks for the quavers :2thumb::no1:


no worries.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

was half 11 when i got home then slept all day and woke up this morning lol


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

omg that is one hell of a trip  same time next year?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeh going in march are you two ?


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> yeh going in march are you two ?


Fraid not, were off to Italy in June and cant afford to do both trips, However we will def be doing either Sept or Dec or maybe both.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

BumNum said:


> Fraid not, were off to Italy in June and cant afford to do both trips, However we will def be doing either Sept or Dec or maybe both.


Me too, I will go either sept or dec again next year depends how the schedule fits round but taking my pillows next time but think I will brave the coach again as its such a laugh.


----------



## Avatarman (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm going on the march trip for my birthday can't wait


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

you will miss the start of season deals


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

shep1979 said:


> you will miss the start of season deals


I need a bigger house before I can get anymore turtles! :lol2:


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

Turtle Jo said:


> I need a bigger house before I can get anymore turtles! :lol2:


thats not all youll need hun ........ here are several Royal morphs on the list first.

now please dont hit me.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

BumNum said:


> now please dont hit me.


Why not? you know you like it! :whip::blush::lol2:


----------

